# My favorite sports shots of this fall:



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I am finding that moving subjects is much more challenging than stationary subjects when shooting. I've also discovered that you might get 1 good shot out of 20 when shooting moving subjects  Here are my "best of the best" shots of this year (I was the team photographer for my each of my sons teams), after roughly 2200 pictures, of which only 10% was kept, I've narrowed it down to these few as what I consider my best shots. None of these have been altered and I do realize a few could be altered to make them that much better...constructive criticism welcome!
*Gallery link:*
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=8605995&uid=2726312&members=1

I would have to say my favorite is this one:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

All great pics Rip! :thumbup: Are they really playing on artificial turf at that age? I'm partial to this one-


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks Clarke. Its called "Grassy turf", its that newer stuff with ground up rubber in the fibers...really soft stuff. Nothing other than one broken hand and one busted finger this year for our team.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

This has Heisman written all over it...


----------

